# Uses for Thai Peanut Sauce?



## PA Baker (Feb 6, 2007)

I just bought my first bottle of Thai peanut sauce.  DH doesn't like things like this so I usually just don't cook with them, but I needed a treat.    What else can I do with it other than marinate meat?


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 6, 2007)

Spicy peanut noodles?  Add some chopped green onion, shredded carrots, chopped peanuts?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2007)

Dipping sauce for fresh spring rolls


----------



## buckytom (Feb 6, 2007)

pab, you can use it as a dipping sauce for grilled chicken or fish, or use it to make lettuce or sesame leaf wraps with the same. 

probably the weirdest but most tasty dish that i've had it on is thai chicken pizza. instead of tomato sauce, cheese and toppings on the pizza dough, substitute peanut sauce, grilled shredded chicken, finely julienned red onion and carrots, and fresh cilantro.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 6, 2007)

Dipping sauce for chicken satay (jenny posted my idea for the fresh spring/summer rolls).  I like a little cilantro and lime in my peanut sauce.

PA - this is a breeze to make - it can be as simple as mixing some soy sauce, fish sauce, with some peanut butter or you can spiff it up with some lime, fresh cilantro, garlic chili paste, even some rice wine vinegar.  With so few ingredients in it I bet you could pretty much make it anytime you wanted.  I always have on hand soy sauce, fish sauce, peanut butter, garlic chili paste, and rice wine vinegar.  The cilantro and lime aren't necessary, I just like them


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 6, 2007)

grilled chicken or salmon or shrimp (or broiled) put it on last 3 or so minutes.  

garlic and peanut stir fried veggies (use with broth and soy sauce) add chopped chicken or shrimp or pork for a one dish stir fry.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 6, 2007)

My favorite way of using it is with noodles.  If you don't have Asian noodles, regular linguine or fettucine works fine.  Cook till just al dente, drain, & toss with the sauce to taste.  Top with a sprinkling of sesame seeds & seeded, diced fresh cucumber.  Chopped scallions optional.  This is the way our local restaurants serve it, & it's absolutely delicious (plus leftovers are good warmed or cold).


----------



## Poutine (Feb 6, 2007)

Use it to cook a tofu stir fry.
I thought that I hated tofu until my sister made this for me.
Just buy extra firm tofu, drain ALL the liquid of it and marinade it in the peanut sauce in the fridge overnight. Cut the tofu into pieces. Fry the tofu in a wok with some sesame oil. Take out of the pan. Cook your veggies (I really like asparagus). Add the tofu back in along with the marinade (you don't have to worry because it was not raw meat you were using). Heat up everything together. Sprinkle some cut up peanuts over the top. 
YUM.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG, all of your ideas sound SO good, I'm going to have to go buy a second bottle!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 6, 2007)

PA - if you make some once you will never buy another bottle


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a thought - kitchenelf-inspired ...

Place your blender, or food processor, on the table in front of you. Add: 

2-3 tbsps of peanut butter
1 tsp chopped onion ( preferably green, but white, red, yellow or pink will do!)
1 clove garlic, minced
2 chopped fresh tomatoes
1 tsp tomato paste
1 tsp soy sauce
Juice of half a lime ( lemon at a pinch) AND the grated zest/peel
2 tbsps chopped coriander leaf (cilantro)
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper - or chili pepper, or a tsp of your favourite pepper sauce) 
1 tsp sugar
1 tbsp rice wine vinegar
2 tsps sesame oil

Blend together until you have a smooth paste. 
Taste - if it lacks salt, add another tsp of soy sauce. 
Taste - if it's too thick, add a little water.  
Taste - if it's too tart, add a little more sugar. 

Personally I like mine with triple the amount of cayenne ( I use fresh chiles) and a markedly acid (lime) flavour.

If you're going to cook this sauce, add half a cup of water - it will thicken as it cooks. 

Now go out and buy another bottle of Thai Peanut sauce!!!


----------



## college_cook (Feb 8, 2007)

I use it for salad dressing, and I love it that way.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds great, clive, thank you!


----------

